# Realtor, prospective homebuyer detained by police after retired cop calls 911



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A realtor and a prospective homebuyer sued the city of Cincinnati and three police officers in federal court Monday night, alleging they were illegally detained after a retired Cincinnati officer called 911 to report "two black males forced the front door (of the home) open," according to the suit.

Realtor Jerry Isham and Anthony Edwards entered the residence on Morado Drive in West Price Hill Nov. 17, 2018, using the lock box on the door Isham had access to but were ordered out at gunpoint by an officer, the lawsuit alleges.

In all, at least 9 officers arrived at the scene, the lawsuit states.

Isham was handcuffed and searched and then Edwards, who protested to police, was placed in handcuffs.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tough situation. 

The two gained access legally, however based on the appearance of their actions and clothing (lets leave race out of it), it prompted someone to call 911 to report a possible break. 

LE responded to the call, knowing only what dispatch relayed to them (key here since there’s always a loss in information between the caller and dispatch). Also that the house was empty and although on the market, should not have anyone inside. 

They detained the gentlemen, and properly frisked them for any weapons that may cause harm (as per policy anywhere), identified then and then following their investigation released them without any charges. 

I can see both sides but will be interested to see what happens in court.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

But! If they did break into the house, the cops didn’t pat frisk them because of their race / ethnicity, and they caused harm to responding officers (who may be the same race?) this wouldn’t even be an article. I’m so tired of race being posted in the news constantly. It seems like the media only cares about race.

When you get sent to a call, you deal with it. No one even thinks about race, they think about 2 people who are possibly B&E’ing a house, and that those 2 people may be armed and dangerous. Sorrrrryyyyy if your offended that you were pat frisked for weapons.

No charges were filed, and if it was their house, they’d be happy the cops did what they did. It was a minor inconvenience that could have resulted in the death of 2 people who signed up to serve their community because they are scared to do their job due to the media and people who have no idea how to handle that call are going to call them racist. Unless all involved are the same race, of course.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well unfortunately that's the media for ya.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sgt. Crowley/Skippy Gates.

"Nuff said.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Sgt. Crowley/Skippy Gates.
> 
> "Nuff said.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If it was ME, even though my town's PD doesn't carry tasers, I'd end up tasered. But that's pale old me.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This reminds me of the Cambridge incident that led to a beer summit. total bullshit.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

"Black male" is merely a descriptive - like "Red sweater" or "blue jeans" 

We've had this discussion a thousand times. I don't think I'd be dealing with a realtor that looks like he just walked off the basketball court. 
Maybe that's just me?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Sgt. Crowley/Skippy Gates.
> 
> "Nuff said.


Thinking the same thing


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry , can't watch this stuff anymore.
If i had to guess officers arrived , people in questioned became irate, officers secured scene, deemed it a non-issue and = lawsuit


----------

